# Belt sander belts



## martinka (8 Jan 2014)

I could do with sanding some bits of wood before I attack them with the scroll saw, but I really need better belts for my belt sander as the joint takes chunks out of anything softer than mild steel. I have one of these. Any recommendations for belts with less noticeable joints?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (8 Jan 2014)

Hi Martin I have the same machine,I bought some belts from MachineMart. :roll: Thank you for this post you have pushed off the post of that person that give the group a load of grief.

Bryan


----------



## bodge (8 Jan 2014)

I have the same machine as well and have always used cheap and cheerful belts from eBay. I have never noticed a problem with the joints to be honest. What grit belts are you using?


----------



## Chippygeoff (8 Jan 2014)

I have got a machine that looks the same from Charmwood, I think they are all made in the same Chiwanese factory. It does the job. I have never had a problem with belts and it does a reasonable job. I always use an 80 grit belt and a 120 grit 6inch disc. I use the disc for rounding corners and in the main I use the belt for removing planer marks and bumps in general. Over the 3 years I have had the sander it has saved me hundreds of pounds as it has enabled me to use wood that I would normally have binned. We have a tool shop quite close and I always buy my belts there and a belt last a very long time.


----------



## martinka (8 Jan 2014)

I am using the 60 grit belts I got from machine Mart but I find the join in the belt comes round with quite a clunk when it hits whatever is being sanded. I changed the belt recently but the new belt was the same.

Geoff, the sander has been very good considering the length of time I've owned it, and used only for metal. I think it was only about 60 quid at the time and they are over 100 now. On the first one I bought, the motor burnt out in no time, but they changed it no questions asked and I ended up with a spare belt for the new one.

edit: Memory man strikes again, I've just been in the garage and found some more, 80 grit, belts that I didn't know I had. I'll stick one of those on and see what it's like. No doubt I bought these for wood when I got the scroll saw, then immediately forgot about them.


----------



## Chippygeoff (8 Jan 2014)

The motor on mine burnt out as well, terribly underpowered. I got a new machine as a swap with the tool shop. I can only press the wood on the belt just enough to hold it there, any more pressure and the whole thing stops. Mine cost £135 but I am sure its identical to yours Martin. Overall its been good though and beats having to use my orbital sander. What I like most about it is that is that if I scroll a piece with straight sides and happen to miss the line in a spot for one reason or another I can soon sort it out on the belt sander.


----------



## cowboy682 (8 Jan 2014)

Chippygeoff
try a new belt mine did the same and a change of belt and it was ok


----------



## martinka (8 Jan 2014)

My memory is worse than I thought. One of the 80 grit belts was already fitted and the original 60 grit pack are on the shelf. I don't know if it shows how good the original belts are, or how little I use it as I still have three left in the original pack of five.


----------



## woodndrum (8 Jan 2014)

Is it worth asking if the belt is traveling in the correct direction, sorry if it's too obvious.


----------



## martinka (9 Jan 2014)

woodndrum":8ynwkk0g said:


> Is it worth asking if the belt is traveling in the correct direction, sorry if it's too obvious.



Good enough question, Keith, but yes, I checked a dozen times.  I think it's either poorly made belts, or I am expecting too much.


----------



## gilljc (9 Jan 2014)

think it must be your belts, I have a similar (old and battered) sander that I was given, and I love it, its my second favourite tool  
Am racking my brains trying to remember where I bought my last batch of belts from, I had to hunt because I wanted very fine ones, but I also got from 40 grit up, when I find out I will get in touch, as I am perfectly pleased with them, although I have also bought from screwfix and they have been fine too

Gill


----------



## blackrodd (9 Jan 2014)

I have just bought 16 belts and it looks as if a couple will be "lumpy", i think it's just the odd one turns up.
The courser belts seem more likely to be so. Regards Rodders


----------

